# Raleigh Revenio 3.0 vs. Felt F85



## zsmyers (Dec 17, 2010)

I've been looking for a new bike to replace my old '91 Schwinn Traveler, I narrowed it down to either the Felt F85, or the Raleigh Revenio 3.0. Both feel great and are right around $950 the shop with the Felt will do a professional fitting for free and has free lifetime maintenance. Both have 105 except the felt has microshift shifters instead of the 105. The Felt is about 2.5pounds lighter and has a carbon seat tube. I'm just looking for some input on either bike

Thanks!

http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/road/revenio-30-11/
http://www.feltbicycles.com/International/2011/Road/F-Series/F85.aspx


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

The Raleigh has better components. The weight difference isn't probably as big as you're seeing, manufacturers will give weights for different sizes. 
In reality, however, they're both decent bikes, and you're not going wrong with either. Ride them, see which one you like more.


----------



## Redmedic (Sep 1, 2010)

Are you sure the Felt has the Microshift on it? I just bought mine last month and it has 105 on it. Something you might want to check on anyway.


----------



## Redmedic (Sep 1, 2010)

Scratch that, I didn't read as well as I should have, I bought the Z85 and not the F.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, the both bikes seem to be well equipped with the Raleigh get a better edge. However, the Felt gives you a lifetime warranty (not sure about Raleigh) and the shop is willing to give you a free pro fitting and lifetime free maintenance. This gives the Felt the edge in my opinion because part of the purchasing a bike is the post- purchasing experience. If both feel right, I'd go for the Felt. I seem to go for Shimano over Microshift shifters just because 105 is proven over decades of usage. However, I've heard nothing but good things about Microshift shifters


----------



## zsmyers (Dec 17, 2010)

The weights are what we measured in the shops. I'm going in to try the Raleigh tomorrow with my clipless pedals and 172.5mm cranks to get a better idea of how it fits


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Both good points made above. If your priority is with componentry the Raleigh is the clear winner, but a pro fitting (if it is in fact, a _pro _fitting) is a valuable service. You might want to ask for some details on what the fit entails before making a decision, especially since you initial post seemed to indicate that both bikes fit well.

Bottom line though, is if the bikes suite your intended purpose and fit well, there's no bad choice here.


----------



## Redmedic (Sep 1, 2010)

Now that I have my head pulled out of azz, I did ride the 105 and the micros before I bought my 85. About the biggest difference that I noticed between to two was the micro hoods are taller and give you a bit of more surface area for your hands if you ride on the hoods a lot. Shifting between to two was not much different. A PJ said the pro fitting means a ton when everything is layed out. i was not fit for my first bike and the discomfort nearly run me off from cycling, when I bought my felt I was prof sized and it had made a ton of difference in the ride, comfort, and amount of power I have now. Hope this helps some.


----------

